# How to: Programming RC65RBX for Samsung Soundbar



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Need a hand - bought a new Samsung HW-F450 soundbar. However, this model doesn't show up in the list of Samsung AV (or TV) equipment.

Do I have any way to get the D* remote to control the soundbar?

Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Try these codes with the Slider in the AV2 spot.

31868 31295 31500 31304


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Read this post and see if it helps if those codes do not work.

http://forums.directv.com/message/10804156#10804156


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Need a hand - bought a new Samsung HW-F450 soundbar. However, this model doesn't show up in the list of Samsung AV (or TV) equipment.
> 
> Do I have any way to get the D* remote to control the soundbar?
> 
> Thanks


Another option is to choose " I don't know the model number" when you get there and let the receiver test them for you if you have a 24 or above model number of receiver.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

> I was able to get AV1 coded to run the soundbar by using my HR24 in another room to "teach" the remote. Works fine, but right now, I need to flip to AV1 to adjust the volume.
> .
> Isn't there a code that will let me control AV1's volume when the switch is on DirecTV?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Put the slider on AV1,
program in 993 and press the Select button on the remote.
All sounds should now go thru the sound bar with the slider in the DTV position.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Worked perfectly! Thanks!

(I forgot the 993 step)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

You are welcome.
That was the first thing I learned on the Forums thanks to Edmund.


----------

